# Small boat Erie advice sought



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Central Ohio angler here that has dreamed of hooking into some of those Lake Erie footballs I see so many pictures of. My boat (shown in my avatar) is not large enough or heavy enough for the main lake though it may work for protected coves. I'm wondering if any of you might point me in the direction of suitable spots for a day trip up from Columbus. Looking to target smallmouth in harbors protected by break walls generally between Port Clinton and Cleveland. Any recommendations are much appreciated.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The small mouth have basically move out to the main lake deeper water. The marinas have some very good large mouth fishing now.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

RiparianRanger said:


> Central Ohio angler here that has dreamed of hooking into some of those Lake Erie footballs I see so many pictures of. My boat (shown in my avatar) is not large enough or heavy enough for the main lake though it may work for protected coves. I'm wondering if any of you might point me in the direction of suitable spots for a day trip up from Columbus. Looking to target smallmouth in harbors protected by break walls generally between Port Clinton and Cleveland. Any recommendations are much appreciated.


how small? i was running a 16 ft with 20 hp no problem. yes main lake.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

It depends on the day. Last week it was dead calm on one day. We had a 17' bass boat all over the islands no problem. But the next day it was blowing and we could not have gotten out. I looked at many forecasts and wave hts before deciding.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Rocknut said:


> It depends on the day. Last week it was dead calm on one day. We had a 17' bass boat all over the islands no problem. But the next day it was blowing and we could not have gotten out. I looked at many forecasts and wave hts before deciding.


Above is very true. Depends on the day, and be prepared to head in at a moments notice. Keep an eye on the weather then entire time. I would make sure you have a marine radio and good anchor along with all other coast guard lake erie required items.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Your best bet, only option if it was me, is to ferry your truck and boat over to one of the islands. This way you are always close to your trailer if you need to get back in a hurry. Even then you will have to watch the weather and boat wakes. One thing is you will not want to be in the "washing machine" on the weekend in that boat. This is the area between Catawba, kelleys, and south bass.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I took a 12 foot boat with a 9.9 out on the lake a handful of times and I do not recommend it. I would venture out on calm evenings looking to do the same as you, but I you're caught off guard by a large wake the boat may flip. I had a close call one time and that was all the warning that I needed. 

A 16 foot boat is the absolute minimum that I would take out there.


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

Sandusky bay is another option. Public launch at Shelby St. Excellent LM & SM fishing there.


----------



## resident53 (Mar 22, 2007)

If money is not an issue probably Carpmans idea of the islands is your best bet. You could also launch out of Edgewater and fish behind the breakwall. You could also look into Lorain, Fairport, and Astabula. Good Luck. C-town offers lots of things to do when you are off the lake


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone. For those that asked, my boat is 14.5' with a 9.9hp. Just taking a stab and guessing I'd say the boat, gear, and two anglers is maybe 1,200-1,300 lbs. 

From what I understand this is too small for main lake and thus limits me to protected coves. Wouldn't most of these protected coves be idle only / no wake and therefore suitable for my craft?

And while I'm after smallies, I could be persuaded to target bucket mouths. I imagine they're in a class all their own versus the sizes found at inland lakes. On this note, when do the smallmouth typically return to the calm coves?


----------



## KI Jim (Aug 3, 2005)

On a calm day you would be OK on the main lake nearshore. The problem you will have is the boat wakes. They are much worse around the western end of the lake than east of Huron.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

RiparianRanger said:


> Thanks everyone. For those that asked, my boat is 14.5' with a 9.9hp. Just taking a stab and guessing I'd say the boat, gear, and two anglers is maybe 1,200-1,300 lbs.
> 
> From what I understand this is too small for main lake and thus limits me to protected coves. Wouldn't most of these protected coves be idle only / no wake and therefore suitable for my craft?


I would not venture out into the main lake at all in a boat that small. There are a few people that do and will tell you to go ahead. They do it all the time. Not a very bright move, especially with little or no knowledge of the lake. This time of year the smallies are out in much deeper water, open water. You might want to look into a charter. There aren't too many captains out there that run smallmouth charters or have the knowledge too fish for them. You might want to look into fishing Sandusky Bay there are some rock piles and bridge piers that hold smallies that you could fish in your boat. If you do go out make sure you have a marine radio and all your safety equipment is all in order. Lake Erie is very dangerous weather and waves come out of nowhere with no warning. More and more people are going out on the lake in there very small boats. More and more of them aren't making it back on their boats. Most boats on Erie throw wakes that will put you in danger on a boat as small as yours. If you are interested in a smallmouth charter give Tibbels a call. Chuck Nudding, a captain there is probably the wisest smallies captain on the lake.


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey ripranger fellow weekend warrior from columbus as well alot of whats posted covers it no dont try main unless its really calm yes the bass do move out to main ecspecially west basin but i thought id ad you afew sm. Tips try to pick acess areas with the largest size breaker walls possible and if you combine that with favorable weather conditions you could have fun. next year try earlier and you can do good in east middle n west harbor panfish mix with big l.m. also theres alot of harbors you can hit wildwings etc. But timing is off now but i thought id add lorain and edgewater breaks can hold some decent fish this late crazy whitebass action as a fallback you will not be dissappointed! Also wildwood in cleveland gets good with the rockbass as consellation? Spelling? Prize. Ive always wanted to hit that but still havent. My partner and i always try to have a backup as you know it sucks to make that drive n get shut out by mother nature i know u want the smallies but the lake can be fruitful for alot of other stuff if u cant hit it right hope this helps your decision making and of course pm me if you need further explanations id be glad to help out with anything i know good luck!


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

I wouldn't hesitate to go for smallies in the spring with that boat IF 1. Forecast is two feet or less 2. No thunderstorms in forecast. 3. Have a VHF. 4. Have a cell phone 5. Check weather buoy, south bass station frequently 6. Install bilge pump and of course have all safety equip. The reason I recommend springtime is the bass are in 20 ft or less. You could get into smallies now but you would have to fish 20-35 feet now and you would catch more cats and sheep than bass, depending on where you go. From Ashtabula to conneaut you could still get into them in summer, ruggles too. Good luck be safe!!

As far as boat wakes nothin you can do about that!


----------



## joefromakron (Jul 10, 2012)

I have what most would consider to be a small boat. It's a 16 1/2 ft vintage crestliner. I take it out in the lake all the time but I have a 35 hp johnson, a 3 1/2 ft closed bow and it sits pretty high out of the water. I also have two decades of experience on the lake so I know when it's too dangerous. 

I've seen a lot people in Cleveland Harbor with boats like yours. As far as protected areas, my thought would be that you still have to get to those protected areas and the bigger boats easily make 2 ft or higher wakes. As someone who also has a smaller boat I would say you would be safer staying close in the main lake, on flat days, like south winds 5 mph or less, than somewhere like Cleveland Harbor in my opinion. I've never been in Sandusky Bay but I can tell you Cleveland Harbor can get huge waves with a NE wind. You would have to be real choosy with the day, like other people said be prepared to turn the boat around. 
Example: One night I went up last fall it was completely flat, the average bathtub would be bumpier. I could see the wake from my planer boards 1/4 mile away, it was kinda spooky really. So you can do it, but pick the days well. Look at this NOAA forecast, look for most of the lake to be grey with south winds and you'll probably be ok. All this is just based on my experience. What I keep in mind is this: If you don't feel safe you should have already been off the lake. 

Also, one thing I don't think anyone mentioned... Put a bilge pump on your boat if it does not have one. If yours is like mine and does not have a splash well, it does not take much to get a few waves over the transom.


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

even with a flat lake out of Conneaut we have gotten beat up by other boats coming out and going in harbor ,, really no need for those guys to blow you over for a few seconds but they do even inside the breaker wall they will go full bore right up to no wake zones, common courtesy seems gone.


----------



## joefromakron (Jul 10, 2012)

Moozboy said:


> even with a flat lake out of Conneaut we have gotten beat up by other boats coming out and going in harbor ,, really no need for those guys to blow you over for a few seconds but they do even inside the breaker wall they will go full bore right up to no wake zones, common courtesy seems gone.


Yep. People are jerks. Had some guy blow right past me within 10ft of my bow, out in the lake while I was trolling sunday, all so he could stop and drift fish 25 ft from me. I go up to Erie to get away from that nonsense. I figure he was watching me pulling them in becasue I can't figure why else and I was killing em.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Sad part is staying in close it can be rougher. From folks going east and west, but not going anywhere, and when winds become on shore; hot land mass creates rising air and cool lake air come in blowing from the lake towards the land.

Many times we have been out in +50fow trolling and it is as still as...yes, that still. We head in and the waves slowly build to where we have to come off plane and come in 12-15 mph or so.

We have 19 ft Monark and I still watch for wakes. I recall a big Albemarle come out of Bratenahl/Sohreby that I swear put out a 4 ft wave.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

As stated.....you cannot control wakes from other boats.

Many harbors including Cleveland and Fairport are NOT wake free
zones. Not unusual to have 2-4' wakes inside harbors especially mid summer weekends. 

Maybe Sandusky Bay or East Harbor. Good luck. Be safe.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Boat wakes suck while fishing in a bass boat. Our last trip it was pretty flat but had a few wakes break over the bow of the boat while casting some rock piles.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Find someone with a bigger boat on here and go together. Pay for gas , drinks, etc. my schedule is weird but shoot me a message and we can go sometime. If you really want some big smalls western Lake Erie is a great place to get them year around. We're pretty much open water fishin now for them. Planning a trip to Canada soon


----------



## portly2100 (Sep 18, 2014)

RiparianRanger said:


> Central Ohio angler here that has dreamed of hooking into some of those Lake Erie footballs I see so many pictures of. My boat (shown in my avatar) is not large enough or heavy enough for the main lake though it may work for protected coves. I'm wondering if any of you might point me in the direction of suitable spots for a day trip up from Columbus. Looking to target smallmouth in harbors protected by break walls generally between Port Clinton and Cleveland. Any recommendations are much appreciated.


i had a 14 ft sea nymph my wife and i took it out of huron many many times,there is a reef a couple hundred yards out,if u call cranberry creek bait shop he will tell you if its safe that day for your boat,there will be plenty of small boats there fishing you will have no problem there just watch the weather


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

RiparianRanger said:


> Thanks everyone. For those that asked, my boat is 14.5' with a 9.9hp. Just taking a stab and guessing I'd say the boat, gear, and two anglers is maybe 1,200-1,300 lbs.
> 
> From what I understand this is too small for main lake and thus limits me to protected coves. Wouldn't most of these protected coves be idle only / no wake and therefore suitable for my craft?
> 
> And while I'm after smallies, I could be persuaded to target bucket mouths. I imagine they're in a class all their own versus the sizes found at inland lakes. On this note, when do the smallmouth typically return to the calm coves?


A calm, weekday evening you would be fine, just keep an eye out. Any threat of wind or a storm Do Not Venture Out! It's not a joke! 

A 14.5' boat with a 9.9hp, ehhhhh, not an ideal setup, but you could make it work in ideal conditions.

As another member posted, if you get caught around the islands after 10:00am, you will get stuck in the "washing machine" and you will not have a good time.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

lol kyaks do it all the time.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Just east of Sawmill marina off rt 6 is an area known locally as the Castle. It is unmistakable as it consists of a large 1 story structure with many small peaks that look somewhat like so many tents all built together. Out in front they have a breakwall and from there out about 1/4 mile is 15 to 20 feet of prime rocky smallmouth structure. You can launch at sawmill and run out there on a good day with not so many worries about all the boat wakes that you would have in the South Passage. It's only about a half mile from the mouth at Sawmill marina to good Smallmouth and some of the best Walleye and perch fishing in the area. That would be my pick in your situation. I see many fishing that stretch in boats just like yours as well as being a favorite with the kayakers.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

mlkostur said:


> Above is very true. Depends on the day, and be prepared to head in at a moments notice. Keep an eye on the weather then entire time. I would make sure you have a marine radio and good anchor along with all other coast guard lake erie required items.


M


----------



## yobrick007 (Dec 25, 2011)

Whoever mentioned taking it to the islands is exactly right. You'll be able to fish the leeward side although not sure you would catch much more than sheepshead and rockbass. If you launch out of cleveland, there are lots of marinas to cast around... My favorite being east 55th and the rock hall. Again, this time of year, rock bass, white bass would outnumber smallies 5 to 1 at least. Just my 2 cents


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Fished in a Crestliner 14 1/2 with a 25 horse for years, especially around Mouse Island. Only ventured out if waves were 2 foot or less. Twice caught out of Vermilion in 5 footers, not pleasant at all. Bought a 16 1/2 crestliner with a 50 horse, still 3 foot or less. Calm day last year out of Fairport Harbor, but the boat wakes were terrible.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Lorain harbor has its own version of the washing machine. Between the breakwalls from the lighthouse to the house on the point can be a mix of 3- 4 footers coming from four different directions at once,


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I use to take a 16ft monarch with a 25 hp out of fairport a lot. But I picked my days carefully a lot of times I didn't go out. I would fish the breakwall for smallmouth. I had a blast then when it was 1ft or less would venture out 2 to 3 mi and caught perch. Soon as it started to get bad I always went in. Then bought a Starcraft 190 and fished all over but was undered power with a 90 hp. So bought a new Starcraft 196FM with a 150 4s and never looked back. You will get the bug after being out there and will buy a bigger boat to fish the whole lake. I was like you also just be safe. 2 weeks ago in Geneva I saw a few 16 ft boats coming back in when I was going out of the harbor . They tried to fish in 1 to 3 s . It's all good till the pucker factor kicks in. Just be safe . Sorry so long winded.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the pointers, everyone. About what time of year do the smallmouth move shallow (<20 ft.) and inside the coves? Would late-March be too early in the year? I know Erie is shallow relative to the other Great Lakes but she's still deeper than most inland reservoirs and being north I'm unfamiliar with when the lake normally begins to warm up.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The smallmouth are not inside cove dwelling fish, the largest population live in open water on the outside. Don't let anyone here shed the all safe light on a 14 ft boat on the big lake, it's not safe and never will be. Get a larger boat, find a friend with a larger boat, take a charter, are better options then venturing out on a lake you've NEVER been out on. Stay inside the harbors and fish for Large Mouth. This lake is serious and shouldn't be taken lightly.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

your boat is just to small to be on erie yes lot people get away with it,but it only takes a second to put you overboard ,just not worth it. start looking for a 18ft plus boat , very deep V. good luck and stay off the 6pm news .


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

you bet with the washing machine action, lorain is bad coming around the light on some days, not to mention when anchored off the light the crazys come screamin in and out not giving a crap if they swamp you or not. and fairport is really tricky sometimes it gets rough coming in or goin out even if the lake is not so bad around the light. was anchored off the light off Gordon one day and a LARGE boat was throwing a big wake clipping right along ran about 20 yards off my port , he didn't have the courtesy to slow down so close too me, when his wake hit me 17 ft crestliner I was almost high sided out, fell back down and broke my fishing rod. I was gonna cut my anchor and chase him down but ya know how that goes...


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

What would you guys say if I asked the same question....but had a newer Crestliner 1750 Fishhawk with a 115 Merc 4S? Beam is 95" while length is right at 17'6". 

It's considerably more boat than what the OP posted about...but it's not a 19 foot Monarch, either. I'm kind of stuck in the middle but should have enough boat, I would think, so long as I'm smart about it.

Think I'd be OK going out in two feet or less and staying inside or near the break walls?

I can't fit anything longer in the garage.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

berk.. the question is do you feel safe in it, and are you familiar and seasoned enough to get on and off safely? I remember running 17 to 26 miles daily to get to fish for my customers. At 23 knots I wasn't moving very fast making that a long trip in and out. Many times we had to turn tail and run, most of the time making it but turning ugly before we turned the corner to safety. As well as I know that water I wouldn't want to be there in a smaller boat let alone heading out with a chance it may get bad later. I can't tell you how many mill pond days got crazy later in the day. Your boat would be used with different plans or float plan being first.. I wouldn't run 20 miles out to open water to fish, but always have a plan for shelter close if she broke loose. Your 17.5 ft boat with that 115 will scat on a flat lake but will not be able to run 3 to 5's if it got ugly. Many days we fished 2's and 3's and fish were hot but that was on a 32 x !2ft boat that ran that 26 knots in the stuff all day long passing your hot-rod on the way back. 
I run a 1750 now myself and still love fishing that lake but my antics have changed on how I fish it. My float plan always includes a safe place if needed that I can run at 30 mph if needed. When she blows the water goes in different directions and many times have been hit broadside by a 4 footer putting water over the side of a gunwale 5 ft out of the water, my 1750 wont take that so well. Use your head and don't expect your boat to do what it's not designed for and I think you'll be ok.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

I am going to say X2 on what Pop just posted. I have fished Erie for over 60 years now and I personally have seen that lake go from mirror flat to 6 footers in under 20 minutes. The lake is very shallow for the size of it and it does not take much to kick it up . Now with that said I started fishing on the lake in a 15 foot wooden Lyman with a not so reliable 25 HP Johnson. One night we stayed with the good people on Hen Island. Another Tucked in at East sister for two days. But as Pop says have and out at all times because once you commit to the crossing to get back to port , you are committed and maybe even doomed don't get into that trap. Will your boat handle the lake? Yep kind of. it may stay afloat and get you back to the ramp but OMG are you going to be wet and beat up when you get there. As said over the last 60+ years I have run everything from the 15 ft. to 40 ft. and hands down the best size for match to the wave patterns was 20 to 21 ft. They go up the face of the wave and down the back with out falling off into the trough and pounding. This is up to about 5 footers after that all bets are off and your gonna wish you were some where else. Also don't think that if I have enough motor I can run back quick if it starts to get rough because, you usually don't notice the lake is getting rough until the wave hit about 3 feet and you will not be able to exceed hull speed or about 6-7 mph in 3 footers without serious discomfort to you and your boat. Now with all this said, would I at anytime in the last many years have set home an looked out at the lake and say it might get bad can't go today, "Oh Hell No" I took my chances and learned my lessons, some times tough lessons but that's just me. You make your own decisions based on your comfort level. I won't say sure go ahead with your boat because I don't know you like you know you.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Both Pops and FAB gives sound, excellent advice. 
That's experience talkin right there that if more would heed to...there wouldn't be as many boats setting at the bottom of Erie.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Appreciate the input, fellas. 
I'm limited to my garage size, as I mentioned.....and only expect to fish places like East Harbor, Ashtabula Break Wall, Cleveland Harbor, etc. Need to find out more about Fairport. This old thread has a mention of a place called The Castle that may be worth checking out.
On mirror flat days, I'm sure I'll be tempted.
Here's what I just put a deposit on this morning:


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

nice rig , be careful never ever say one more cast, set your limets ,and be very careful.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That's a nice boat. If you pick your days with south winds you can fish Erie in that rig.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's what I want to avoid, although they certainly seemed nonchalant at first:


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Yes I have watched this video several times before and I am always in amazement at the lack of experience displayed here. First off that type of cloud formation in front of the approaching storm, a roll cloud followed by the hole in the system , It will look like a big donut laying on it's side coming at you ,indicates a severe high and strong frontal system with high winds. However they are usually fairly directional and not too hard to run around. But you never, never let it get that close to you. This boat should have been underway at least 20 minutes ago to safer waters. That is the same model Thompson that I currently run, very good boat and the capt, here was never in any serious trouble with that boat. But he did display a lack of experience with the boat in rough water. Boat was much more capable than he was and that is just as bad as an incapable boat.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

He was in the easiest part of it, usually at the end comes the high wind and big surf.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

notice how the lake went from flat to crap in about 5 min.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

berkshirepresident said:


> Appreciate the input, fellas.
> I'm limited to my garage size, as I mentioned.....and only expect to fish places like East Harbor, Ashtabula Break Wall, Cleveland Harbor, etc. Need to find out more about Fairport. This old thread has a mention of a place called The Castle that may be worth checking out.
> On mirror flat days, I'm sure I'll be tempted.
> Here's what I just put a deposit on this morning:
> View attachment 252835


Very nice rig.
Boating Erie, do you plan on putting a kicker on it?
For not only trolling, but always nice to have a bit of spare horse power in case your main eng. has some issues out on the water.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks, fastwater. I'm humbled and pleasantly surprised by the compliments on my new boat. It's always nice to hear.

I fish inland lakes and reservoirs most of the time. Erie will be an occasional jaunt as the weather and fishing reports dictate. It might sound crazy, but I like having the option to hit the big lake, even if it's only a few times a year.

No plans for a kicker yet but I see where you're coming from. I've been fishing a Grizzly Blind Duck 1648 for the past six years....with two trolling motors on it. Having just one gas motor is like Christmas morning to me. I don't know what I would do with two. 

The 1850 and 1950 Fish Hawks are probably better Erie boats....but there is no way they were ever going to fit in my garage. And they're obviously more expensive. I think this 1750 is going to be a nice "kind of do everything" boat for me.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

berkshirepresident said:


> Thanks, fastwater. I'm humbled and pleasantly surprised by the compliments on my new boat. It's always nice to hear.
> 
> I fish inland lakes and reservoirs most of the time. Erie will be an occasional jaunt as the weather and fishing reports dictate. It might sound crazy, but I like having the option to hit the big lake, even if it's only a few times a year.
> 
> ...


That is a good boat for jigging the reefs in the spring. Most of the reefs are a short run.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

my boat is a 1775 lund I put a yamaha T8 kicker on years back. I troll alot and it has a hole bunch hours on it, has remote tilt and remote controls you,ll love a kicker ,main motor 115merc.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

For what it's worth, all the boats at the Avon Lake Boat Club are 14'. The guys go out less than a mile, I believe, to fish the "wreck". Obviously, they pick their days but they do get out and get plenty of eyes.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Tbomb55 said:


> For what it's worth, all the boats at the Avon Lake Boat Club are 14'. The guys go out less than a mile, I believe, to fish the "wreck". Obviously, they pick their days but they do get out and get plenty of eyes.


Are you a part of this club? I never knew it existed....and I drive by it a lot. Definitely worth looking into, me thinks.
http://www.avonlakeboatclub.com/index.html


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

That is a nice boat Berk. Similar to my Alumacraft Trophy 175 in size and configuration. I don't run that boat as often in Erie these days since have a 30' Baha... When fishing, up to 2' waves was fine, at 3' it got challenging and would get banged up since the boat is so light, it is easily tossed around. Running was a different matter... The boat ran wet at speed in any sort of waves including any wind blown 18" stuff (of course boat will run over 40mph). I would wear a set of jetski goggles and sit on a couple of boat cushions to see over windshield as no windshield wiper. We would run out to about 8-miles offshore on good days and watching closely what the weather was doing. If you end up doing much Erie fishing, you may want to consider having a canvas cover made for the open bow with a small pole to front seat holder so that if you do stick it in a wave, much less water will come in. Basically changing it from bowrider to closed bow.


----------

